# Music by Genre > Bluegrass, Newgrass, Country, Gospel Variants >  Sam Bush hospitalized!!!

## fentonjames

Holy moly! I'm on a weird emotional roller coaster right now. Sam Bush was just hospitalized with severe abdominal pain. I just spoke with the man yesterday for the umteenth time, going back to the 1980's. I must be a familiar face to him, as we talked a good while, while others were waiting. He signed my mandolin and as I was turning, he stopped me and gave me a pick, looked me in the eyes and said, "thanks." Everything seemed fine.

So fast forward to now. I'm in the theatre, in the second row, waiting for him to come on stage for today's concert. The orchestra conductor, Gary, came to the mic (orchestra already on stage) and said that Sam was rushed to the hospital, but was hoping to do the show, starting in an hour or so. 40 minutes later, I ran into Gary in the hall and he told me that it was just cancelled, Sam's getting worse, he's medicated, and being rushed for tests.

Get better, Sammy!

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## Eric Hanson

:Frown: 
So hoping for some better news on this. So sad.

----------


## fentonjames

> So hoping for some better news on this. So sad.


You and me both!

----------


## fentonjames

Damn.  Still no word on how he is.

----------


## KWG

My dad and brother were there yesterday. I heard the news and was so sad to hear it. Most of us are huge fans to the amazing and extremely humble Sammy Bush. Wishing the best and sending healing vibes

----------


## fatt-dad

Oh my!

f-d

----------


## Timbofood

Nothing yet?

----------


## Darryl Wolfe

I've got Curtis Burch checking with him.  Will report back

----------

Denny Gies, 

Gary Hudson

----------


## sloanypal

Just posted to Sam's Facebook from Lynn:

The most recent Grad of WKU!
We want to thank all of you for your love and concern for Sam. Sunday,
Sam was taken to the ER (thank you Stephen Mougin) with excruciating
pain in his abdomen; it came on suddenly and only got worse as the day
went on. He was admitted Sunday night after many tests and pain
management. He is undergoing more testing due to some gastrointestinal
infections and issues. Sadly he had to cancel his gig with STLCC-Meramec = Everyone there has been so generous and understanding and
we will make it up for all of you ASAP. Sam is being well taken care of
and where he needs to be for the next few days, just layin’ low and
healing. Thanks again Music Lovers, family and friends, rest easy = Sam
will be up and ready to pick, next level, in no time.
Lynn (& Sam)

----------

40bpm, 

Chris Daniels, 

Chuck Leyda, 

dang, 

Denny Gies, 

Drew Egerton, 

Gary Hudson, 

John Soper, 

Kevin Winn, 

Luna Pick, 

Timbofood, 

tree

----------


## Kevin Winn

Thanks for the update, Sloan!

Get better soon, Sam!

----------


## fentonjames

Just got home and posted what Sloan did earlier.  Sounds like he's out of the woods and will have to change some stuff.

Great news, music lovers!

----------


## Timbofood

I appreciate the update! I also hope that the whole problem is not serious!
Dont eat quite as many bean burritos?
Have a better day Sam!

----------


## David Lewis

Abdominal pain is awful - best wishes to Sam.

----------


## Fretbear

https://jambands.com/news/2019/05/13...-missouri-gig/

----------

David Lewis, 

Timbofood

----------


## GDAE

From Sam's Facebook, the surgery did not go as well as expected, so he will be hospitalized a while.  
https://www.facebook.com/sambushband...type=3&theater

----------

Kevin Winn

----------


## fentonjames

The surgery Tuesday did not go as well as we had hoped leaving Sam in the hospital a few more days for a full recovery from a bowel resection. They have fixed him up and now his body must rest, recover and “wake up".
Sadly, under Dr’s orders, Sam reluctantly understands that, due to the nature of the surgeries, he must cancel the next 3 weeks of performances. This was not an easy decision, but a necessary one!
Please music lovers, continue to support these fine festivals, all the incredible talent and enjoy Rooster Walk, DelFest, John Hartford Memorial Festival, Kerrville Folk Festival as well as Béla Fleck: Friends & Family
We’ll be missing y’all and hope to see you on the road, Happy & Healthy, just as soon as possible.
Thank you all for your concern, love and understanding, “…and the deafening sound of all this LOVE falling down on me”
We Love our Tribe,
L&S & the Sam Band family

----------

Bernie Daniel, 

Denny Gies, 

Don Grieser, 

Iron, 

John Lloyd, 

John Soper, 

Kevin Winn, 

Timbofood

----------


## fentonjames

Howdy Music Lovers, I’m up and walking the outdoor track on a beautiful day (chair along just in case). Thank you for all your help, concern, encouragement & support. I feel your energy & I’m so thankful! Enjoy your weekend,
Sam

----------

David Lewis, 

Denny Gies, 

Don Grieser, 

Elliot Luber, 

fatt-dad, 

Iron, 

Joe DiLorenzo, 

John Lloyd, 

John Soper, 

Luna Pick, 

oliverkollar, 

Timbofood, 

William Smith, 

wormpicker

----------


## Gary Alter

Sam is the only person that can still look cool in a hospital gown!

----------

Don Grieser

----------


## fentonjames

> Sam is the only person that can still look cool in a hospital gown!


I think Since Sam is wearing it, it should be called a "toga" not a "gown.
"

----------

Timbofood

----------


## fentonjames

Great news!  Sam's out of the hospital and heading home to Nashville!

----------

bigskygirl, 

Don Grieser, 

Drew Egerton, 

HonketyHank, 

John MacPhee, 

Johnny60, 

Kevin Winn, 

Luna Pick, 

oliverkollar, 

Timbofood, 

William Smith

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Brings to mind a bout I had with Diverticulitis. In my case I was only hospitalized overnight. However the pain and discomfort beforehand was mighty acute.

----------


## CES

Yaaaayyyyy! Glad to hear Sam’s doing well!!

----------


## stringsattached

Get well soon Sam .

PS 
Sam looks “Glamorous yet Gritsy” in that photo.  :Grin:

----------

